# Pigeon doing small green poops



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

My pigeon is doing small green poops and no appetite and crop is extended for a month


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is there still food in the crop? It's important to get the crop empty. Feed him warmed up baby applesauce for the next day and massage the crop gently after feeding. Apple cider vinegar in the drinking water will also help. 5 ml acv to 1 litre water.

Can be yeast or canker. Can you check deep down in the throat for white or yellowish growths? For yeast you will need Nystatin or medistatin, 30 000 units per 100 gr birdweight twice daily on a empty crop. For canker 50 mg metronidazole once daily.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is this the same pigeon you posted about in February?


----------



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes it's the same idk what's wrong with him he started drinking water the day or two after 8 made that post but today he stopped drinking again. I treated for yeast 3 months ago.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Did the yeast treatment helped? Does he get regular acv and probiotics in the drinking water every week? This helps to keep them healthy and is very important.

Get the crop empty, remove all the seeds and start treatment again. Handfeed him small balls of handrearing formula, easier to digest than seeds. Keep him on the nystatin for 10 days and see how it goes.


----------



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

Marina B said:


> Did the yeast treatment helped? Does he get regular acv and probiotics in the drinking water every week? This helps to keep them healthy and is very important.
> 
> Get the crop empty, remove all the seeds and start treatment again. Handfeed him small balls of handrearing formula, easier to digest than seeds. Keep him on the nystatin for 10 days and see how it goes.


Pidgey is frequently sitting nowadays


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How is he doing? What meds did you give him?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can also try a few natural products for yeast. Garlic, turmeric and cinnamon are good anti-fungals. Give him 2 small pieces of garlic the one day, next day a small ball of turmeric and the third day a ball of cinnamon.

The above might help. Rather handfeed him rolled up balls of handrearing formula, easier to digest than seeds.

Plse check for growths deep inside the throat, especially if he has trouble swallowing.


----------



## Arazi (Feb 22, 2020)

Marina B said:


> You can also try a few natural products for yeast. Garlic, turmeric and cinnamon are good anti-fungals. Give him 2 small pieces of garlic the one day, next day a small ball of turmeric and the third day a ball of cinnamon.
> 
> The above might help. Rather handfeed him rolled up balls of handrearing
> Thanks for help but I got a new problem see my latest post in this topicformula, easier to digest than seeds.
> ...


Thanks for help but I got a new problem see my latest post in Pet Pigeons And Doves


----------

